# Hey Coley...



## richtee (Oct 21, 2007)

Have not seen ya in a few days...

 He sent me a message thurs. AM sayin' he was not feeling well. Anyone else talk to him/got an update?

Hope yer OK Bud!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Haven't seen him lately.  Like you, hope everything is ok.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 21, 2007)

Haven't heard anything out of him


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 21, 2007)

*Hey everyone. I just tried Coley on the phone, no answer. I talked with him a few days ago and he wasn't feelin real great at that time. I would ask that when you pray for Rich, you also include Coley. (his heart)  Thanks,  Terry*


----------



## monty (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Terry!

Prayers are headed!

Cheers!


----------



## richtee (Oct 21, 2007)

Bow... duly noted. Sending mine up with a pulled pork sammy from today's effort. Maybe that'll help   :{)


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Terry we were starting to get worried.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 21, 2007)

*  Hey everyone, I just remembered. The last time I talked with Coley, I could barely hear him. His house took quite a hit from lightning(sp) a few weeks ago, they got his phone back on, but it went bad again, maybe he has had more electrical problems. I still can't call him?  I'm sure he will check in soon.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 21, 2007)

I hope he is o.k.


----------



## monty (Oct 21, 2007)

I know first hand about what lightning can do to a place. And if you have been hit once plan on getting hit again!

Only good grounding and some common sense steps have saved my place and most of my electronics. Hopefully I have solved the problem and it will go away for good.

Let's hope this is the problem!

Cheers!


----------



## richtee (Oct 22, 2007)

I see you!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 22, 2007)

.......... bump..........


----------



## richtee (Oct 22, 2007)

:{) !!! Ta daaa  BUMP!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Hey everyone, I just heard from Coley. HE'S OK  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  He said his phone is still messed up. Thanks for checking in Coley. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Terry*


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Glad to hear it! Hope he returns to the forum soon.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah  ...  What cowgirl said  ...


----------



## monty (Oct 22, 2007)

Whew!

Now THAT takes a load off! Great news!

Had us worried fer sure, Coley!

Cheers!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi All!...

Didn't mean to cause any worry!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Haven't been here for a few days, but I'm okay!...

I'm feeling somewhat better now...Got a lot of catching up to do also!...

The phone is still rather intermittent at best...

That storm did a lot of damage to the phone and internet systems in the community here!...

They're STILL working on them both!...

As a Skywarn Spotter, I've gotta tell ya...That was the WORST Severe Thunderstorm 
I've EVER witnessed!...Or BEEN in!...EVER!!!...

Due to the very high winds for a few moments, and the sudden shift in direction of those 
winds...I believe we probably had a 'funnel cloud' pass over the house!...

We're talking high-velocity horizontal rain here folks!...So heavy you could barely see your 
hand at arms length!...

And during this time lightning was striking the asphalt on the highway less than 150 feet from 
my vantage point!...

BETWEEN THE CARS YET!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know some of those drivers surely must've had to call on the laundry lady!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just thank God for his mighty protection through this storm!...



Yanno?...Ya could've just sent me that sammich!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I'm ALWAYS up for a good ol' Pulled Pork Sammich!...


Until later...


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know your ok.  Was really a nasty storm.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice to hear from you Coley. Glad you are o.k.


----------



## richtee (Oct 22, 2007)

Already sent it. Why ya think yer still here?    Grin..it was GOOD pulled pork!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 22, 2007)

Good to hear from you, glad you're OK


----------

